# Good deal on Mavic SSC Brakes



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Just wanted to pass this on.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...rch.dll?from=R40&satitle=+7208000750%09&fvi=1

I am not the seller but bought one set.
Good price I thought. Sure not as light as Zero Gravity but the price was right.


----------

